# Female Super Commandos



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

I have this idea...

Why not create female super soldiers, that are NOT related to space marines.
Why did the feminists always have to have Space Marines.

You could base them on the assassins and Imperial Guard.
Could be genetically or why not cybernetic enhanced soldiers
chosen for their agility, stealth and other female strengths. 

Perhaps they could be more like Space Marines in the alien movies
or in doom.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Or maybe they could be nuns and religious zealots, they could have tanks with cathedral organs on them that are actually rocket launchers and stuff.

We could call them Sisters of War!


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Or maybe they could be nuns and religious zealots, they could have tanks with cathedral organs on them that are actually rocket launchers and stuff.
> 
> We could call them Sisters of War!


Or not.



klaswullt said:


> I have this idea...
> 
> Why not create female super soldiers, that are NOT related to space marines.
> Why did the feminists always have to have Space Marines.
> ...


You really don't want to start this. Don't get me wrong. I am the guy who thinks this could be a woman. But if you start down this path it will only lead to fire and blood.

You have an edit button, please learn to use it. - darkreever


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

>this will be the sixth time we have made a thread about it and we have become exceedingly efficient at it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Meh, I am just going to greenstuff boobs and hair on my Ravenwing. If you don't like it you can fuck off they are my plastic army men.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll just leave my plastic army men boobless and play with my wifes boobs instead.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Oh I do the same, I just plan on modeling my DA after Valhalla from Nordic myth.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Predatory menstrual soldiers... soldiers chosen from amongst IG units across the sector because they have vaginas, then stationed in a battlebarge until their menstrual cycles align at which point they are unleashed against the enemies of the emperor... If that's not a scary enough super power I don't know what is... and the beauty of this is we already deal with this in our real lives to it is totally plausible. Just requires a bonus talent.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

This has been discussed to death. Use the search function, if there's nothing else to add let's just skip the ensuing onslaught of heated text based discussion and call it done. 

Female Space Marines: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=119786
Women in the Imperium: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=117398
Women Space Marines: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109472
Female Primarchs: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16287
Why Females Can't be Space Marines: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93639
and much much more discussion of women in the Imperium if you search.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

cheeto said:


> Predatory menstrual soldiers... soldiers chosen from amongst IG units across the sector because they have vaginas, then stationed in a battlebarge until their menstrual cycles align at which point they are unleashed against the enemies of the emperor... If that's not a scary enough super power I don't know what is... and the beauty of this is we already deal with this in our real lives to it is totally plausible. Just requires a bonus talent.


You clearly don't understand women. Their menstrual cycle makes them bitchy but they are fairly easy to handle.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

You clearly have not met enough women on their menstrual cycle. That or you are the luckiest person around to have never had to deal with a bad one.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

As hilarious as women's menstrual cycles are, not really the point of this thread guys, and not really a subject to be discussed here.


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't get me wrong.
I am totally against Female Space Marines but these would not be Space Marines.
They should be unrelated to the masculine armors and unrelated to the Sisters of Battle.

IDEAS:

*Basic troop choice.*
Commando
All female squad of action girls, that dodge better and shoot better because they are female.




*Elites.*

Imperial equivalent of Deamonettes.
Looking similar like Witchblade/Angelius + Bloodrayne.
In game explanation is that they dodge and reflect damage with their Stipperfic chain mail bikini.
Their bared skin fuels their battle sadomachistic blood lust.


Assassin, sniper /sharp shooter.
Perhaps teemed on animals Lioness.


*HQ.*
Aristocratic Officer, inspired( aristocratic noblewoman).
Battle princess with a gun and sword.



*Symbols and Themes*

Lionesses.
Hellcats.
Birds. 
Angels. 
Dragons
Lure
Flames. 
Amazons.
Valkyres.



The sisters of battle are not genetically engineered.
Also the sisters kind of upset me, why are there no male warrior monks who are not genetically engineered?

It would be fun to play, zealots who are just warrior zealots and not genetically engineered and doesn't have space marine armor.

The sisters of Battle concept, seems unrelated to gender.














Arcane said:


> This has been discussed to death. Use the search function, if there's nothing else to add let's just skip the ensuing onslaught of heated text based discussion and call it done.
> 
> Female Space Marines: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=119786
> Women in the Imperium: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=117398
> ...


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> You clearly don't understand women. Their menstrual cycle makes them bitchy but they are fairly easy to handle.


In the grim dark universe of warhammer 40k, the women are fairly bitchier.
There are nothing but war... and bitches.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

klaswullt said:


> Also the sisters kind of upset me, why are there no male warrior monks who are not genetically engineered?


There were. They got disbanded in the Age of Apostasy because Goge Vandire.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

klaswullt said:


> In the grim dark universe of warhammer 40k, the women are fairly bitchier.
> There are nothing but war... and bitches.


Funny lol

There are all female guard units. I suppose the thread is about having a specific order of females outside of the sisters of battle for use in the game for modeling purposes?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

The Dark Eldar would enjoy capturing them, very much....


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

why would they care? Dark Eldar have a large percentage of women anyway


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Cus like torturing women and stuff is like sexy and things and periods are funny and weird and girls....

I think?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Cus like torturing women and stuff is like sexy and things and periods are funny and weird and girls....
> 
> I think?


Yup, I reckon you might have it there.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

They would like them more this way, because it saves time. These commando women are already wearing "Stipperfic chain mail bikinis". This way they don't have to go through the effort of forcing their slaves into sexy outfits.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Why would they do that? They want to hurt them not shag them.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Dark Eldar enjoy their sexy slave girls, hence why GW used to sell them, except they used to be topless.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

klaswullt said:


> I have this idea...
> 
> Why not create female super soldiers, that are NOT related to space marines.
> Why did the feminists always have to have Space Marines.
> ...


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

cheeto said:


> Predatory menstrual soldiers... soldiers chosen from amongst IG units across the sector because they have vaginas, then stationed in a battlebarge until their menstrual cycles align at which point they are unleashed against the enemies of the emperor... If that's not a scary enough super power I don't know what is... and the beauty of this is we already deal with this in our real lives to it is totally plausible. Just requires a bonus talent.


The best thing about these topics is that it brings all the weird misogynists out of the woodwork.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

klaswullt said:


> Don't get me wrong.
> I am totally against Female Space Marines but these would not be Space Marines.
> They should be unrelated to the masculine armors and unrelated to the Sisters of Battle.
> 
> ...


Your unit concepts are extremely similar to Dark Eldar Wych Cults, both in background and rules. So play a Wych Cult using that codex but say they are humans from the planet Amozonia or Syrens. 



Magpie_Oz said:


> Why would they do that? They want to hurt them not shag them.


Actually, while many slaves are captured for torture and to be sent to the arenas, there are other uses too. Many will go to the machine shops and weapon forges but a select few will become concubines and consorts. But I imagine DE congress can go beyond kinky and is downright painful.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Female Super Commandos? Have you ever heard of the Sisters of Battle?

Even if you haven't, there's nothing to stop you using Imperial Guard rules and all-female miniatures. Heck, even Space Marine rules if you have to (as long as the females aren't themselves marines, but some equivalent). Do what you want, and don't ram it down everyone else's throat.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:rofl:

This thread. 

And all its incarnations.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Female Super Commandos? Have you ever heard of the Sisters of Battle?
> 
> Even if you haven't, there's nothing to stop you using Imperial Guard rules and all-female miniatures. Heck, even Space Marine rules if you have to (as long as the females aren't themselves marines, but some equivalent). Do what you want, and don't ram it down everyone else's throat.


reading everything in the doctors voice just makes everything seem ....right


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Lost&Damned said:


> reading everything in the doctors voice just makes everything seem ....right


it realy does doesn't it?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Of course it does. He's the Doctor.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL :laugh:

Yes, that is all.


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Yup, I reckon you might have it there.


I didn't post it but seriously I considered
posting about a female bait unit to lure deamons, Slanesh dudes and Dark Eldar.
Actually, I considered them anti-Slanesh and anti-dark Eldar very much.

Of course if despite this they loose...

A order outside of sisters of battle for modelling purposes, yeah that is about it.
Well, a order that aren't zealots.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Why would the Dark Eldar be even remotely interested in human females enough to make them special targets? 

Do you go to the zoo and cop a stiffy at the female chimps? Do saggy hairy boobs do it for you?

As far as the Eldar are concerned we are little more than apes, it would be like the Orks fielding boob Orks wearing mini skirts in the hope that the odd space marine here and there was feeling frisky. The idea is ridiculous and more than a tad childish. 

Some of the comments in this thread have been so idiotic it would be funny if it wasn't so fucking sad. I don't think its misogyny as such, just the immaturity and ignorance of certain parts of our community.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Why would Daemons have any particular attraction to a woman over any other human?

Boobies. There I've said it no go back to acrimonious argument about chicks in armour with guns.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

daxxglax said:


> The best thing about these topics is that it brings all the weird misogynists out of the woodwork.


You get two types of misogynists in the 40k community, the military macho types who love all terrain vehicles, war games and guns or the basement dwelling neckbeards who live off macn'cheese, pizza rolls and taco bell. Both hate women for different reasons but both love to tell you why women don't fit in an imaginary fantasy world with infinite technology and magic.

klaswut, have you even bothered looking at the Inquisition? Everything you want is there with Death Cult Assassins, henchmen, Ordo Assassinorium etc. Just convert your models how you want and play the game.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Why would the Dark Eldar be even remotely interested in human females enough to make them special targets?


Same reason Jabba the Hutt does. Yes the Dark Eldar look down upon every other race, but that doesn't mean that don't think sexy women aren't sexy.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Insanity72 said:


> Same reason Jabba the Hutt does. Yes the Dark Eldar look down upon every other race, but that doesn't mean that don't think sexy women aren't sexy.


Get all hot and sweaty about a female Armadillo then do you?

Jabba the Hut had no attraction to Princess Leia beyond how much it pissed off Solo.

The brass bikini was for our benefit.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

And lets face it, Jabba was hitting well above his weight with leia. He wasn't exactly slumming it with her was he? 

This has got to be one of the reasons GW leaves this sort of thing well alone, geeks confronted with women tend to just fall apart and lose any ability to communicate effectively. 

Surely women in 40K can be defined by more than their menstrual cycles, the size of their breasts or how likely they are to be sexually abused in some way? 

That's not to say that women cannot be portrayed as being sexual in some way, Leia was hot as hell in Star Wars, I think that Liv Tyler looked awesome in LOTR but at no point were either of them portrayed as premenstrual super bitches who could expect to be viciously raped the moment they calmed down a bit and started flashing a bit of tit. 

I have nothing against women in 40K, they are just as welcome in my own imaginings as any other aspect of human life. Women SM's, in my opinion are a stupid idea, I don't understand what the point of them is, how they would fulfil any use or function above and beyond that already fulfilled by male SM's. I don't understand why male asexual beings need female asexual counterparts. Many disagree with me on this and have their own valid arguments about why my opinion is wrong, I can live with that, I can accept that their own imaginings of the 40K universe may be different than my own. 

So, if women are to be depicted in 40k, in the year 2013 could they please be depicted as slightly more than adolescent wet dreams?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

> "... at no point were either of them portrayed as premenstrual super bitches who could expect to be viciously raped the moment they calmed down a bit and started flashing a bit of tit. "



Ok so for the first time ever on the Internet when I type LOL I actually did LAWL !


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Get all hot and sweaty about a female Armadillo then do you?


Dark Eldar are humanoid enough to see physical attraction in humans. Same way we are able to see physical attraction in them.



normtheunsavoury said:


> Leia was hot as hell in Star Wars


She was also high on coke for most of one of the movies.

But I agree with you on the whole female SM, I do not believe their bodies would be able to handle all the enhancements they need to do.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Insanity72 said:


> Dark Eldar are humanoid enough to see physical attraction in humans. Same way we are able to see physical attraction in


That humanoid is the key to it. To compare it to us seeing a zoo animal is tenuous. Consider it along the lines of lions and tigers mating. Not the same species but similar enough that an attraction can be found. Besides, you can't really apply our morals and ethics to 40K anymore than you can to just a couple centuries ago. 

Further, Dark Eldar are pretty insidious. They may not want human woman for that purpose but will not dispel rumors otherwise. Much like Leia, the Dark Eldar slave models are for our benefit, yes. But you might figure, fluff wise, their appearance is also to anger human fighters. "They defiled our women. RAWR!" An angry foe makes mistakes.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

We've come such a long way from Female Commandos haven't we.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Well technically we are talking about how the Dark Eldar find the commandos attractive. So while off track it's still on topic :wink:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I think we're starting to see the difference between DE players and everyone else...:biggrin:







That was a joke. Just to be clear.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Insanity72 said:


> But I agree with you on the whole female SM, I do not believe their bodies would be able to handle all the enhancements they need to do.


But somehow handle the most straining, difficult and painful experience a human body can go through... child birth. Lawl.

If anything female bodies would be better suited to the stress put on them by a huge strain like that then males. But if you mean would they have as much bulging Arnold-like muscle and fill out a suit of power armor the same... then no, of course not, but why even compare? That's apples and oranges. This is like saying your big block chevy V8 out of your Camero wouldn't be well suited to replace the engine in your Porsche 911. Of course they need different modifications to reach their potential and both can be modified to be amazing cars. 

I'de like to point out that female humans have been tested to generally display faster reaction time, and in some instances better marksmenship than their male counterparts.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arcane said:


> But somehow handle the most straining, difficult and painful experience a human body can go through... child birth. Lawl.
> 
> If anything female bodies would be better suited to the stress put on them by a huge strain like that then males. But if you mean would they have as much bulging Arnold-like muscle and fill out a suit of power armor the same... then no, of course not, but why even compare? That's apples and oranges. This is like saying your big block chevy V8 out of your Camero wouldn't be well suited to replace the engine in your Porsche 911. Of course they need different modifications to reach their potential and both can be modified to be amazing cars.
> 
> I'de like to point out that female humans have been tested to generally display faster reaction time, and in some instances better marksmenship than their male counterparts.


Three words for you.

Post traumatic stress 

1.5% of women get it after child birth. Need I remind you that their bodies are designed for it. 

Let's also factor in things worse the child birth. Rape, torture mental abuse.

The fact is women might be able to withstand more pain than men but they can't take torture as well.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> Three words for you.
> 
> Post traumatic stress
> 
> ...


We get it, you feel threatened by having females play a prominant role in a fantasy scfi setting. That's cool if you don't want it but there's no reason to pass your sour grapes onto the OP. 

The fact is that it's a fictional setting, Storm Ravens don't have the aerodynamic lift to fly, psychic powers don't exist and women just might be able to fight in a battle along side men. 

Your Catachanian Commandos are safe bro.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lost&Damned said:


> reading everything in the doctors voice just makes everything seem ....right





Haskanael said:


> it realy does doesn't it?





Akatsuki13 said:


> Of course it does. He's the Doctor.


Avatar success! Now back to my cloud...


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arcane said:


> We get it, you feel threatened by having females play a prominant role in a fantasy scfi setting. That's cool if you don't want it but there's no reason to pass your sour grapes onto the OP.
> 
> The fact is that it's a fictional setting, Storm Ravens don't have the aerodynamic lift to fly, psychic powers don't exist and women just might be able to fight in a battle along side men.
> 
> Your Catachanian Commandos are safe bro.


So you don't believe in post traumatic stress then. To bad the medical community and anyone involved in a traumatic event thinks you're wrong.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Good thing that after all that training and enhancements they will gain ATSKNF then.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> So you don't believe in post traumatic stress then. To bad the medical community and anyone involved in a traumatic event thinks you're wrong.


Actually I suffer from PTSD myself and have spent countless hours with psychiatric experts and doctors... so yes I believe in it.

I also believe that if you have a stick too far up your ass to find Female Super Soldiers less believable than flying pyramids, teleporting knights in shining armor and aliens that can fly because they believe they can... then you should find another thread to troll. 

Would hate for someone to play with their plastic soldiers different than you, wouldn't you? How about you tell us who the woman was who hurt you so bad that you feel compelled to rain on someone else's fiction in order to assert your e-penis?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Actually I suffer from PTSD myself and have spent countless hours with psychiatric experts and doctors... so yes I believe in it.
> 
> I also believe that if you have a stick too far up your ass to find Female Super Soldiers less believable than flying pyramids, teleporting knights in shining armor and aliens that can fly because they believe they can... then you should find another thread to troll.
> 
> Would hate for someone to play with their plastic soldiers different than you, wouldn't you? How about you tell us who the woman was who hurt you so bad that you feel compelled to rain on someone else's fiction in order to assert your e-penis?


I don't find it unbelievable they exist they are called the sisters of battle. People like you want female space marines, gay elves and so forth. yet the only argument I've seen is just because, I see no good reason to include them, it adds nothing to the game it doesn't give them special abilities it's literally a just because argument. 

Well just because doesn't cut it.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe a stupid question, but with all the women in the guard, inquisition, assassins, mechanicus... if there were no space marines would people be asking these questions? Seems to me this all keeps coming down to female space marines.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

daxxglax said:


> The best thing about these topics is that it brings all the weird misogynists out of the woodwork.


I'm actually better in the kitchen than my wife. I suppose that if bad can mean good then why not let misogynist mean supportive of women out of the kitchen :grin:


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

cheeto said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but with all the women in the guard, inquisition, assassins, mechanicus... if there were no space marines would people be asking these questions? Seems to me this all keeps coming down to female space marines.


Which is a correct assessment you see allot of women and men who wish they were women have this thing about professions that are dominated by males. 

As such they feel they are being treated unfairly.

(though I fail to why a woman would want to be a super soldier whose only outlook is being brutally slaughtered by an assorted mix of things trying to kill you.)


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> (though I fail to why a woman would want to be a super soldier whose only outlook is being brutally slaughtered by an assorted mix of things trying to kill you.)


One could ask the same thing of a man?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> One could ask the same thing of a man?


Are we talking in 40K or in real life?

Cause there is a difference.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I have absolutely no problems with having genetically enhanced women in the Imperium, just not female space marines. Sure make them to the same specs as a Space Marine, but just make them something else.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> Are we talking in 40K or in real life?
> 
> Cause there is a difference.


The point I am making is that the reasons anyone would want to be a solider and go in harms way are the same for male and female, whether IRL or 40k


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

We are dangerous out of line here, PLEASE MOD GOD DONT KILL THIS THREAD!
It's so hilarious.

In my opinion Eldar look too humanoid, even by humanoid standards.
I can't believe they would not be attracted to human if the human
was one of the same beauty level.
Would be like an unequal relationship, probably that's
a relief for the Dark Eldar, not having to worry about the deadly
relationship to another Dark Eldar.

They could be like this;

An army of sexy space whatsit bitches!

Each Super Commando, lives only for a month.
Their power comes from being impregnated with the symbiosis
that enhance their speed, agility, perception, reflexes and toughness, senses
and regeneration.
At the end of their life circle they die producing chest busters,
that are then harvested and implanted impregnated into 
new recruits.
But their impregnation is asexual.
A battle bitch learns genetically from fighting and killing.
which creates new DNA in their bodies.
When they have killed a high number of enemies
they are self impregnated.
Thus each generation of battle bitches become stronger and thougher.
Each Commando, is extremely aggressive, sadistic and 
generally a sociopaths ditz.

Only one commando per regiment, can live beyond the life cycle.
The Queen Bitch.
The Queen Bitch is an evolved, super commando
that controls telepathically the fertility of their
commandos.







We could have proprieties!, the worst .. prostitutes
genetically enhanced. in the galaxy send to suicide mission.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

klaswullt said:


> sexy space nazi bitches!





Jezlad said:


> Nobody is to talk about the fucking Nazis! Seriously...it never ends well.


Dangerously close to breaking a rule there


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

OK, what do you think of this concept.

An army of aristocratic nope babes and death sentenced prostitropes
send to Battle Royale with bomb slave collars.

The Commandos, belongs to Ordo Xeno instead of the Inquisition.
They are descendants to the Storm Warriors
because their DNA is loosely based on the Storm Warriors.
They are different from the imperial guard, in that they have a more
extreme Space not here design.

The Commandos recruit some women from among the worst of death sentenced criminals and offenders to serve in suicide missions.
They also select some of the best and finest from the imperial guard.
Even noble women of disgraced families and noble hostages
are sent to become Battle Princesses.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

No talking about or mentioning nazis here please.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I love coming back to this thread and seeing the edits :laugh:. Nice work Serp _you magnificent bastard who should totally be earning more money than he is._


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aww, you're too kind.  Just doing the mod stuff I was tasked with. :so_happy:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Aww, you're too kind.  Just doing the mod stuff I was tasked with. :so_happy:


well deserved compliment tho, I laughed my ass off when I read it

"An army of sexy space whatsit bitches!
An army of aristocratic nope babes
extreme Space not here design."


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> The point I am making is that the reasons anyone would want to be a solider and go in harms way are the same for male and female, whether IRL or 40k


Not really in 40K planets are required to provide soldiers for the IG allot of people who join do so to improve their quality of life.

In RL they do so because they want to.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> I don't find it unbelievable they exist they are called the sisters of battle. People like you want female space marines, gay elves and so forth. yet the only argument I've seen is just because, I see no good reason to include them, it adds nothing to the game it doesn't give them special abilities it's literally a just because argument.
> 
> Well just because doesn't cut it.


"people like you", What kind of people is that? People who insult your conservative mindset by wanting to include cultural minorities in a game for the sake of fun and connecting with certain player bases? So you're a sexist AND a homophobe. Awesome! 

Also, way to dodge my questions, good job.

As to the mention of gay elves, that's already been established so hate to burst your bubble.

Would like to point out I don't want female Space Marines and never did. Please point to where I mentioned it? All I'm saying is that female super soldiers who have been geneticly altered is believable and somewhat practical, at least as believable as all the other far flung stuff in 40k.


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

Okey, I love these replies. I apologize for nutrition poor posts.

"Women and men who wish they where men"
are bitching I feel much feminist talk is often not justified.
Once I meet A fat annoying little man, screaming and rambling
that masculinity equals stupidity!
Then he proceed to sexually harass some women
by uninvited grabbing their privates.
What a great feminists!

I like the symbolic archetypes of male and female.
The reasons for a man and a woman to be a soldier in 40k
is the same. 
In 40k, all trained strong humans have the same stats.
Degrees are just invisible.

I don't doubt the courage of w40 female soldiers.
On the other hand any sane woman would pretend to
be just a helpless woman if that meant they didn't have to fight.

Now, men and female archetypes and symbols are different.
First, women are unique, men are the expendable gender.
Women are angels, men are demons.
Because when women are devils and men are angels,
the devil women are just sex object and the male angels are fascists.
Brute strength is associated with ugliness,
so women have finesse, stealthy and
mental virtue of sadistic cruelty.

Blood Rayne is a good example of a character that is both
a femme fatale and action hero.
Suggar Punch, Kill Bill and Sin city got Prostitroops.
Battle Royale is also good.

And there are lots of funny movies about
totalitarian nationalistic Germans babes in uniform speaking funny.


W40 has plenty of characters from planets in different historical time periods
and that means lots of victorian dresses.

I could imagine soldier womens in 18th century clothes
that we totay consider female looking.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> Not really in 40K planets are required to provide soldiers for the IG allot of people who join do so to improve their quality of life.
> 
> In RL they do so because they want to.


Not necessarily

Conscription ?

The reasons in the 21st and 41st centuries are basically the same for both men and woman.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

klaswullt said:


> "Women and men who wish they where men"
> are bitching I feel much feminist talk is often not justified.
> Once I meet A fat annoying little man, screaming and rambling
> that masculinity equals stupidity!
> ...


Doesn't sound like a feminist to me. Sounds like an asshole just trying to put down other dudes. "Feminist talk is often not justified." Feminism isn't about how "men suck", it's about gender equality.



> I don't doubt the courage of w40 female soldiers.
> On the other hand any sane woman would pretend to
> be just a helpless woman if that meant they didn't have to fight.


Ahahahaha.
Oh.
Oh, geez.
You were serious, weren't you.



> Suggar Punch, Kill Bill and Sin city got Prostitroops.
> Battle Royale is also good.


The terms "Prostitroops" is quite possibly the dumbest term I have ever seen anyone try to push into the popular lexicon. I'll concede that Sin City does have actual prostitutes fighting, but referring to any action-oriented female character as a "Prostitroop" because the (usually male) writers decided to doll them up in skintight outfits is frankly embarrassing. 

Sorry, but those were the most sense-making elements of your long-winded, rambling, incoherent post.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You managed to get more out of it than I did.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Same here. He should change his SN to Klas_whut?_.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

What is bad is at this point I think he is trolling his own thread.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

I think he's trying to get out a message.

"Don't end up like me, kids. Don't do 'poor nutrition' posts."


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I would argue that _Sucker_ Punch is actually making a statement against the 'Prostitroops' idea of strong women in entertainment media. I could go into a long explanation about it but there's a guy who's got some videos on the matter that explain it far better than I could.











Yeah it's kind of off the actual thread topic but it does fit with all this talk the thread has gone to.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Akatsuki13 said:


> I would argue that _Sucker_ Punch is actually making a statement against the 'Prostitroops' idea of strong women in entertainment media. I could go into a long explanation about it but there's a guy who's got some videos on the matter that explain it far better than I could.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gXir4Pu0f0
> 
> ...



Wow! That was quite a review. More in depth than anything I would have said about it. I came to a few of those conclusions but the one I completely missed was the one being critical of the male slobbering audience, and... that may be because I enjoyed the movie for the sci fi scenes regardless of who was in it or what they were wearing. I was just thinking while watching... Why don't they apply this movie tech to a Warhammer 40k movie...


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Rule 34 - if you know what it is, then it's something to consider.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Protoss119 said:


> Rule 34 - if you know what it is, then it's something to consider.


I read this, then look at your avatar, then your username.

Now when I type this post, I can see the advert for Anvil Industries above me, and the smilies to my right. Despairing, I look up from my screen to see a fish-poster.

... what have you done?!


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arcane said:


> "people like you", What kind of people is that? People who insult your conservative mindset by wanting to include cultural minorities in a game for the sake of fun and connecting with certain player bases? So you're a sexist AND a homophobe. Awesome!
> 
> Also, way to dodge my questions, good job.
> 
> ...


And I'll ask again

What do gay elves add to the game? Do they get a 4+ inv save when being attacked by female characters? Do they get a 1+ when assaulting an all male unit?

If they don't add anything special then I fail to see the point in having them.

People like you are ones who want things added that add nothing I fail to see how an all female army is going to add anything to the meta game. Unless GW is willing to add in the things I mentioned before in regards to the gay elves it's a waste of effort to add.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Why do they have to add anything to the game? Not once has anyone implied or stated that they should.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know scscofield... maybe some of us get bored playing chess and checkers lol. Or we could just all play Ultramarines against each other all day. 

Reaper, a better question is, why _*shouldn't*_ they be added? What do female soldiers, gay elves or Catachans/Cadians add to the game? Why not just have one single Imp Guard and call it good. It's not detracting from your play so if you don't like them, don't buy the codex and don't buy the models? Or maybe you are one of those people protesting in France right now because someone else getting married somehow effects _your_ life?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You didn't understand my question Arcane, he was implying that doing something along the lines of gay or female whaterver was pointless because it did not give a in game advantage. I was asking why it mattered if it gave one or not and pointed out that no one was asking for something in game to happen with the model changes.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arcane said:


> I don't know scscofield... maybe some of us get bored playing chess and checkers lol. Or we could just all play Ultramarines against each other all day.
> 
> Reaper, a better question is, why _*shouldn't*_ they be added? What do female soldiers, gay elves or Catachans/Cadians add to the game? Why not just have one single Imp Guard and call it good. It's not detracting from your play so if you don't like them, don't buy the codex and don't buy the models? Or maybe you are one of those people protesting in France right now because someone else getting married somehow effects _your_ life?


and like I said before why not isn't a good enough reason.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> and like I said before why not isn't a good enough reason.


Why not just have 1 Codex that lists all the models of one type that are all to be painted beige and leave it at that?

Perfect balance and no annoying individuality to worry about.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

scscofield said:


> You didn't understand my question Arcane, he was implying that doing something along the lines of gay or female whaterver was pointless because it did not give a in game advantage. I was asking why it mattered if it gave one or not and pointed out that no one was asking for something in game to happen with the model changes.


I understood and just agreed in my own backwards way. 

Like I said, we are essentially just playing Chess with fancy models and dice. Background and fluff make the game fun and interesting.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arcane said:


> I understood and just agreed in my own backwards way.
> 
> Like I said, we are essentially just playing Chess with fancy models and dice. Background and fluff make the game fun and interesting.


My game design philosophy works like this.

Anything added should provide new and interesting ways to play said game.
aesthetic additions such as the various incarnations of IG models avaliable should be limited. I don't have a problem with cadians catachan's steel legion and death korps of krieg as they give IG a bit of varity. 

that's not that hard. One of the characters in the cain series corporal magot is said to be a lesbian. Isn' that enough to say yeah hey we are like you as well?

I just don't see the need to have it displayed it's like people who created fluff for their armies I have a IG sergeant that I am going to honor I want to share any cool stories I write about him but I'm not going to be forcing it down peoples throats.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

So you agree with multiple iterations of an army where it is basically the uniform of the mini that changes but not the sex?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> My game design philosophy works like this...


... you don't like women and you don't like gays. Got it. So why bother posting in a thread about it? Just move along and stop trolling. 

A simple matter of the fact is that certain people enjoy playing female character because whether or not you like and accept it, they represent more than 50% of the population. 

Where as a player may want to play a dark skinned human army, that's not hard to achieve by using dark flesh toned paint. However, GW's line of female models is extremely limited, mostly metal and difficult to convert and severely under represented in the rules. 

No one is trying to "shove it down your throat" (although perhaps you can find the irony in that statement due to your own homophobia), so if you don't like it move along, these aren't the droids your looking for.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arcane said:


> ... you don't like women and you don't like gays. Got it. So why bother posting in a thread about it? Just move along and stop trolling.


Way to stereotype a person. 

Like I said before I fail to see what it adds to the game. if you want your IG army to be all gay go ahead. It matters to no one but you. If you want your IG solders to be female go ahead I could frankly care less. I just don't see why there's a need to have special female models.

Give me a good solid reason that doesn't include.

It would be nice.
Wouldn't it be cool.
Why not.
Why don't we.

and I'll consider it.

You see we have given good reasons why there isn't female astartes. 

GW's fluff says no. 
Once a females body gets a certain muscle density they lose their female look.
Power armor wouldn't show anything.

Look to tim burtons batman forever. They added nipples and cod pieces to the batsuit and robins suit. 

What did it add to the film? Nothing. It's literally uh why does the batsuit have nipples? 

Things like sexual themes and gender are pointless. But people seem to keep wanting them. I don't understand why. Minecraft is the same way. The player was supposed to be gender neutral but everyone assumed he was male.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Reaper45 said:


> Way to stereotype a person.
> 
> Like I said before I fail to see what it adds to the game. if you want your IG army to be all gay go ahead. It matters to no one but you. If you want your IG solders to be female go ahead I could frankly care less. I just don't see why there's a need to have special female models.
> 
> ...


They add diversity, new possibility, expands the game and if GW did make female guardsmans, they would make money off it. Also space marines have nipple armour: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440192a&prodId=prod680007a


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> They add diversity, new possibility, expands the game and if GW did make female guardsmans, they would make money off it. Also space marines have nipple armour: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440192a&prodId=prod680007a


Fluff wise, the Emperor would do everything in his power to incorporate females into his Astartes conversion program for it would literally double the size of the legions. 

So again fluff wise, it would be foolish to assume that the Emperor did not try everything in his power to accomplish this and therefore it is safe to make the claim that it is impossible for females to survive the process.

Marketing wise, I don't see how it would boost sales or attract new GW fans. I don't think there are that many female WH40k fans to begin with and I'm quite certain Astartes with breasts would not appeal to the vast majority of men especially those of the younger age groups. 

But for argument's sake let's say there are many female fans or men who would love to see female Astartes. GW figure sales would rise but at the cost of the integrity of the fluff/lore. So much retconning would have to occur in the WH40K lore that it would sow so much confusion into the series I'd imagine several prominent authors would quit out of frustration. 

Feminist philosophies would have to make an entrance otherwise there would be no difference between male and female Astartes and so why bother introducing them in the first place? The Astartes indoctrination program wipes out all sense of gender in its subjects so we would literally have genderless Astartes with breasts and muscles that would put Arnold Schwarzenegger to shame. Not very attractive or interesting I'd imagine.

Your comment about the nipples bit. *All *men have nipples and they are even more prominent in those with developed pectoral muscles. Many like crafting armor that resembles human musculature for various reasons so I'm not sure where you were going with that.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Fluff wise, the Emperor would do everything in his power to incorporate females into his Astartes conversion program for it would literally double the size of the legions.
> 
> So again fluff wise, it would be foolish to assume that the Emperor did not try everything in his power to accomplish this and therefore it is safe to make the claim that it is impossible for females to survive the process.
> 
> ...


Your entire argument isn't even related to what is begin talk about. We didn't say female marines, we said some female guards and maybe some sort of other female type of soldiers which are not space marines.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> Your entire argument isn't even related to what is begin talk about. We didn't say female marines, we said some female guards and maybe some sort of other female type of soldiers which are not space marines.


My bad then, didn't bother reading the thread and just hit 'last post' and took it from there. 

Your Space Marine nipple comment only cemented my idea that this is what the thread was about.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Your Space Marine nipple comment only cemented my idea that this is what the thread was about.


Good plan ! Lets's just talk about nipples ! :grin:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> They add diversity, new possibility, expands the game and if GW did make female guardsmans, they would make money off it. Also space marines have nipple armour: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440192a&prodId=prod680007a


Haha the bit about nipple Space Marines was funny, thank you 

Btw, Tim Burton's Batman was awesome, just watched it the other night (again).


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

In honour of this thread, I'm going to make my own chapter that uses female super soldiers who aren't marines. It will all make sense fluff wise. *Insert Evil Diabolic Laughter here*


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Good plan ! Lets's just talk about nipples ! :grin:


Agreed. Nipples are great. There was this one time where I *[REDACTED BY THE ORDO MAMMARICUS]*


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

The perfect game for Reaper45, no silly fluff, no silly nipples on armor and nothing extra to worry about.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> The perfect game for Reaper45, no silly fluff, no silly nipples on armor and nothing extra to worry about.


Exactly what point is there in one set being white and the other black ? 

It has no bearing on the game at all, what a fucked game but I am still spending all my spare cash on it (tick), GW sux (tick), Matt Ward's a fucktard (tick), I'm going to play "27.2K Pathetic Ripoffs - There is Only Other Peoples Ideas" (tick) 

:grin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, we're done being productive? Good, just checking. 

Locked.


----------

